# Compound Tracer for Lathe



## SmithDoor (Jan 18, 2021)

This some I thinking of building
Fits on compound so compound does does not removed.

Dave


----------



## SmithDoor (Jan 19, 2021)

My first post was did not state it would fit on compound.
I have drawings that shows how fits on to the lathe and will post photos.
The tracer will 100 psi pump and can be used full length of lathe too.

Dave


----------

